# an invite for your in put



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

Hello,

Will you please have a look at the following thread (supplied below), i have had an idea for an website search engine, and would like to include yourself in the list of URL's
the site will increase your trade and will help DW users find your sales - clearance items with greater easy.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=98176

i hope you will visit the above thread and encourage our idea,

we need nothing from you, we have someone to build the site (beta stage) for free all we need at this stage is your acceptance.

Thankyou for reading

Stephen....


----------

